# Rescue Dogs needing homes - Lancashire



## Tigerneko

Been having a look on our local RSPCA website, and I just thought i'd try and advertise some of the dogs on there as they've been on for a long time now 

*Eric*








Breed: Staffy x 
Age: 8 Years approx. 
Colour: Brindle 
Date Admitted: 6/10/2008 
Sex: Male 
Details: Eric is a lively dog who is full of life and and loves to play. Children of all ages and other dogs shouldn't be a problem. It would however depend on the dog. No cats for him as he may chase them. And toddlers would be better supervised. He is a very well mannered dog. 
-----------------------------------------------

*Bobby*








Breed: x breed 
Age: Approx. 5 years 
Colour: Black 
Date Admitted: 13/5/08 
Sex: Male 
Details: Bobby tends not to show emotion until he is bonded with someone. He is more interested in what is going on around him than people possibly looking for the dogs he used to live with. He should be fine with other dogs and seems happier and more confident when other dogs are around. He also seems to like cats, no children for him. 
-------------------------------------

*Diesel*








Breed: X breed 
Age: 1 1/2 yrs approx. 
Colour: Black and tan 
Date Admitted: 11.08.2008 
Sex: Male 
Details: Diesel is a friendly dog although a little wary of new people. For that reason no children for him. He can be a bit funny towards some dogs so he would be better on his own. He appears to be scared of cats so may accept one so long as introduced carefully and correctly. Experienced dog owners only for Diesel. 
--------------------------------------

*Jaygo*








Breed: Staffy x 
Age: Approx. 8 years 
Colour: Dark brindle 
Date Admitted: 27/8/08 
Sex: Male 
Details: Jaygo is a friendly dog who is used to living with children aged 5 upwards. He is fine with other dogs but no cats for him. 
-------------------------------------

*Jericho*








Breed: Rottwieler 
Age: 3 1/2 years approx. 
Colour: Black and Tan 
Date Admitted: 9/10/2008 
Sex: Male 
Details: Jericho is a very nice dog who enjoys to play and loves affection. Children 15+ and he may accept another dog. But no cats for him.
------------------------------------

*Ben*








Breed: Mastiff X 
Age: 10+ 
Colour: Tan 
Date Admitted: 16/12/2008 
Sex: Male 
Details: Ben is an old chap who needs a loving home without cats or children. He may accept another dog. Dispite being a large dog he is well mannered and should settle into a home well. 
------------------------------------

*Tyson*








Breed: X-Breed 
Age: 8 Years approx 
Colour: Black and Tan 
Date Admitted: 30/9/2008 
Sex: Male 
Details: Tyson is a really nice dog who needs a home where he will get lots of exercise and leadership. He should be fine with children of all ages and other dogs and cats. Further basic training is required. 
-------------------------------------

There's plenty more dogs, cats and other animals on their website & contact details for anyone who might be interested in any of them.

Please don't PM me for other information on the dogs, as I don't work for the RSPCA, i'm simply just trying to generate a little more publicity for the dogs to find them loving homes more quickly 

Their other animals are listed here: rspca site


----------



## Tigerneko

Bump Singing:


----------



## Tigerneko

All of these dogs are still in need of homes, if anyone in the North West area is looking for a new dog, please take a look at the RSPCA in Altham, Accrington


----------



## Guest

bump............


----------



## Tigerneko

Thankyou


----------



## Tigerneko

Just a quick update on the dogs I listed here:



Portia Elizabeth said:


> *Eric*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eric is under consideration of being rehomed.....by us!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:*
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> *Bobby*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOBBY HAS BEEN REHOMED! :biggrin:
> -------------------------------------
> 
> *Diesel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Diesel is still looking for a forever home!!*
> --------------------------------------
> 
> *Jaygo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jaygo is no longer at the centre*
> -------------------------------------
> 
> *Jericho*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jericho is still in need of a forever home!!*
> ------------------------------------
> 
> *Ben*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ben is still in need of a forever home!!!*
> ------------------------------------
> 
> *Tyson*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TYSON HAS BEEN REHOMED! :biggrin:
> -------------------------------------
> 
> There's plenty more dogs, cats and other animals on their website & contact details for anyone who might be interested in any of them.
> 
> Please don't PM me for other information on the dogs, as I don't work for the RSPCA, i'm simply just trying to generate a little more publicity for the dogs to find them loving homes more quickly
> 
> Their other animals are listed here: rspca site


----------



## Guest

Keeping my fingers crossed for Eric hoping all goes well - plese keep us informed
love
DT


----------



## Tigerneko

DoubleTrouble said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for Eric hoping all goes well - plese keep us informed
> love
> DT


Me too lol my mum and dad are a bit jittery about it, he's a bit bigger than my dad likes (he only likes really small terrier type dogs) but he went to see Eric today and he said he's a really good natured dog and he doesn't pull on the lead, he's playful....so I don't see whats to be jittery about! My mum's also worried about how she'll walk 2 dogs....but everyone else seems to manage so i dont know what she's worrying about there lol the only real problem we could face is whether Eric and our current dog will get along, obviously if they don't then we'll have to leave it, but at least we've tried


----------

